# A lesson in not jumping to conclusions



## Aurelian

At first I thought this was a modern composer who "ripped off" the arpeggios from Bach's Chaconne.

But, I looked up Westhoff and saw he died in 1705! If anything, Bach borrowed (to use a nicer word) from Westhoff.

Have you heard of Westhoff? That name was completely unknown to me until yesterday.


----------



## Barbebleu

This was excellent. I must hear more of Herr Westhoff.


----------



## Aurelian

Thanks for posting,

However, only a few works of his have survived.


----------



## Rogerx

This one is out standing.


----------

